# Problem mit Gif Datei transparent machen



## Baldur18 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine problematische Frage, hab schon viele themen dazu durchgelesen, aber bisher nichts gefunden was mir irgendwie weiter Hilft.

Ich habe mit Camtasia ein Video aufgenommen und dies als Gif Datei bearbeitet. Dannach wollte ich den Hintergrund transparent machen, aber dies ging großteils nicht.

So sieht das Bild nun aus:






Weiß einer wie ich den rest wegbekomme? :suspekt:


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Baldy


----------

